# Suggest in ear earphones under 1k



## mohit9206 (Sep 1, 2015)

Here are my main requirements 
1. Durable and comfortable 
2. Audio quality 
3. After sales service
I currently own Philips SHE-3590 since two years but now its in really bad shape with exposed wires so i need a new one. 
Aa for what are my exact audio requirements, I like to watch movies on my phone a lot so should be good for watching movies. Also i listen to a lot of country music and not much else.
I have shortlisted a few options 
1. Sennheiser CX180 Street 2
2. Creative Ep630/660
3. Soundmagic ES18/PL11/PL21
I have read on Flipkart that Soundmagic has absolutely no service support in India so i am very apprehensive in buying Soundmagic. 
Feel free to suggest other brands as well if they fit my requirements.


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 1, 2015)

Piston 3 if you are not comfortable with Soundmagic ES18.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2015)

The Incinerator said:


> Piston 3 if you are not comfortable with Soundmagic ES18.


Thanks for your suggestion. Do you own Piston 3? Would you say Piston 3 is better than Sennheiser CX180 , Creative ep630 and Soundmagic es18 ?


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

I have used a EP-630 for almost 2years and it's still going well. Bought Piston 3 coz I needed something with a mic. And I am happy buying this one. It's is much better than EP-630 in clarity, loudness and bass.


----------



## rakeshhkuma90 (Sep 2, 2015)

According to me SoundMAGIC is a very good choice. And as far as I know SoundMAGIC has 9 service centres across India. I get to know about that through their FB page. I am using a SoundMAGIC product from past 3 years & have not faced any issue. I have used ES18S, P11s, and E10S and they all are very awesome. You can even check their review online. If you want earphone under 1K you can buy new SoundMAGIC ES19S with microphone perfect sound earphones for all smartphones with A-B Switch, compatible with all smartphones.

Super Comfortable In-Ear Fit
Natural And Pure Tone Reproduction
Excellent Noise Isolation
Smart Switch & Microphone
Made For All Smartphones


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

rakeshhkuma90 said:


> According to me SoundMAGIC is a very good choice. And as far as I know SoundMAGIC has 9 service centres across India. I get to know about that through their FB page. I am using a SoundMAGIC product from past 3 years & have not faced any issue. I have used ES18S, P11s, and E10S and they all are very awesome. You can even check their review online. If you want earphone under 1K you can buy new SoundMAGIC ES19S with microphone perfect sound earphones for all smartphones with A-B Switch, compatible with all smartphones.
> 
> Super Comfortable In-Ear Fit
> Natural And Pure Tone Reproduction
> ...



Being an ES18 user myself, I won't recommend soundmagic unless they drastically improve the build quality or use kevlar in cables like MI does in piston. 

The cable started to wear off by itself just weeks after the warranty period was over.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2015)

Thanks for all your suggestions. It looks like Piston 3 are the best iem under 1k but for the audiophiles i have a few questions 
1. What is the difference between Soundmagic e series and p series? For example the difference between es18 and pl11/pl21? 
2. If it comes down to soundmagic, sennheiser CX180 and Piston 3 which ones would you choose if movie watching experience was most important? 
3. Also do you guys believe in burn in? I want earphones that i can use immediately without having to burn in and wait for the audio quality to improve. I want audio quality to be great right out of the box, no burn in and all that crap. 
Thanks.


----------



## mohit9206 (Sep 2, 2015)

I did some more research about warranties. 
1. Xiomi Piston - 6 month warranty. 
However no warranty support in india. Once you are out of 30 day Flipkart replacement policy, you are doomed as the only Xiomi service center in mumbai refuse to service mi headphones. 
2. Sennheiser CX180 - 2 year warranty and usually good aftersales support. 
3. Creative ep630 - one year warranty, no idea about after sales service quality. 
4. Cowon em1 - one year warranty, no idea about after sales service quality. 
5. Soundmagic - one year warranty but no warranty support in India. Soundmagic has absolutely no service center in India. 
So according to these, Sennheiser seems to be the safest buy as its got 2 years warranty and good aftersales support.


----------



## SaiyanGoku (Sep 2, 2015)

^ I know about their pathetic A.S.S. but thought Xiaomi provided atleast 1 year warranty. 
Piston 3 is off my list then despite having kevlar cables.


----------



## kaz (Sep 2, 2015)

lol..I didn't check for warranty before buying..Actually, I never check that, because generally a device works fine in the warranty period


----------



## The Incinerator (Sep 2, 2015)

CX 180 has a very open sound with a forward balance. Exciting sound.

Pistons 3 balanced ever so slightly laidback warm. I like my sound this way. Has a v signature. Sounds deep.


----------



## hari1 (Sep 13, 2015)

SaiyanGoku said:


> Being an ES18 user myself, I won't recommend soundmagic unless they drastically improve the build quality or use kevlar in cables like MI does in piston.
> 
> The cable started to wear off by itself just weeks after the warranty period was over.


That's not true , it depends on an user how you treats it .

- - - Updated - - -



mohit9206 said:


> I did some more research about warranties.
> 1. Xiomi Piston - 6 month warranty.
> However no warranty support in india. Once you are out of 30 day Flipkart replacement policy, you are doomed as the only Xiomi service center in mumbai refuse to service mi headphones.
> 2. Sennheiser CX180 - 2 year warranty and usually good aftersales support.
> ...



For soundMagic you can send it back to the importer and you'll get your replacement back , check the name of importer on the package. Have confirmed from them through calling them directly.


----------



## ajay jangid (Jul 5, 2016)

I will suggest two Genuine earphones with best sound quality and built standard under 1k.
1.  Sennheiser Mx 170 Earphones
2.  Philips Shq1200 Action Fit Earphones
3.  Sennheiser CX 180 Street II 
4.  JBL Synchros E10 Stereo 
5.  Hp Headphones H1000


----------



## surya kumar (Jul 5, 2016)

Skull candy, piston PTron In ear headphones, Creative ep630, 
Sennheiser - CX 180, there are other trendy zipper headsets also. You can buy.


----------



## chandan3 (Aug 5, 2016)

buy House of Marley Smile Jamaica


----------



## jodo_c (Aug 5, 2016)

Hello, my requirements are same as ops so not making a new thread.
My main priority is build quality so please suggest me best IEM under 1k with good build quality.
I am looking for Sennheiser Cx 180 street ii as it has 2 years warranty but how's the build quality?

I had used Cowon Em1 and Piston 2 before. Both earphones jack part wear off after the warranty period. ( the thing when you need to move the jack for getting proper sound)


----------



## connoisseur (Aug 5, 2016)

I have been a SoundMagic ES18S user for over a year. I'm not disappointed one bit with their performance.
The sound quality surpasses many devices from well-known companies in the same range.
What I am disappointed in is the build-quality. The wire started cracking after 1.5 years of normal usage, and it finally took it's toll on the left earpiece.
Overall, I've never regretted the purchase though. It was a steal for it's price.



chandan3 said:


> buy House of Marley Smile Jamaica


I've seen a lot of people having trouble availing it's warranty in India. Performance reviews are good though.


----------



## izzikio_rage (Aug 6, 2016)

No mention of it mi piston 3? I've been using them for a couple of months, the sound is pretty good, and its a steal at 999 

Mi has launched a couple of other headphones over the last few months


----------



## connoisseur (Aug 6, 2016)

izzikio_rage said:


> No mention of it mi piston 3? I've been using them for a couple of months, the sound is pretty good, and its a steal at 999
> 
> Mi has launched a couple of other headphones over the last few months



Piston 3 has been officially out of stock from a long time now.
Deals on other online stores are either too costly or you might end up getting fakes.


----------

